# Lost & Found: Lost digital camera in local forest park. What to do?



## kellyj (21 Jul 2008)

Managed to lose a digital camera whilst playing with the kids in our local Forest Park yesterday. 

Would appreciate any advice out there, in addition to what I have already done, on attempting to retrieve it.

 Of course any measure is pretty much dependant on the goodwill of whoever may have picked it up.

Left my contact details the onsite camping reception (the only onsite facility with any official presence). 
Put up a couple of posts on gumtree.ie (Dublin centric but did spot that others have put up non Dublin locations) and unlost.ie.
 Has anyone had any success with these sites?

Fortunately all pictures, bar those I took on the day, have been backed up. 

Though not a particularly expensive one in the scheme of things now I did pay enough for it 2 plus years ago.


----------



## gebbel (21 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*



kellyj said:


> Of course any measure is pretty much dependant on the goodwill of whoever may have picked it up.


 
You may get lucky but it's very doubtful. Take it on the chin and move on.


----------



## Leitz (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

There's always hope. Did you try your local radio station? You could also try Ray D'arcy on Today Fm for his 'fix it Friday' slot.


----------



## Taliesen (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

Ring the Garda station, someone may have handed it in. Report it lost anyway if you want to claim for it on house insurance.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

Put a lost and found ad in the local newspaper - they may be free (or is that only for found items?).


----------



## HighFlier (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

Over the last few years members of the HF family have left wallets in Supermarkets, A purse on a Bus in Clonmel which went to Dublin and a few other things.

We always got them back with the money still in them.

I remember the CIE rep saying to HF junior (17) who left her purse with her first paypacket on a bus which then travelled 100 miles away "not much point in even bothering them in Dublin It'll be gone for sure."

Purse and HF Junior were reunited 4 hours later when they found the purse and put it on the return bus back.

Mrs. HF's wallet left in a toilet in a superstore and was handed in with cash and cards intact.

I believe over 90% of people out there are very honest (note I didnt say 99%) but you may be very surprised at the chances.


----------



## sandrat (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

dont CIE have a charge for retrieving items from lost and found?


----------



## PM1234 (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

I believe the majority of people are pretty decent if they find something valuable or possibly sentimental etc. I know I've recovered a lost item from a nearby shop that I popped into on the off chance that someone might have found it.  I've brought things to the local garda station and/or shops also.  So maybe a local shop or garda station is worth a try at least.


----------



## Crunchie (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*



sandrat said:


> dont CIE have a charge for retrieving items from lost and found?



Yes - if the item ends up in their Lost Property Office but as with Highflier, my son left an item on a Dublin Bus. He phoned the garage, who radioed the driver and he picked it up later in the Ringsend garage.


----------



## HighFlier (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

Yes. They phoned the Driver. He found it . Gave it to the return driver who delivered it back.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*



PM1234 said:


> I've brought things to the local garda station and/or shops also.  So maybe a local shop or garda station is worth a try at least.


Not sure what the law is here but I would always be inclined to retain a found item and make my own attempts to find the rightful owner. It has generally worked for me in the past. I would be reluctant to hand found items (especially cash or other valuables) over to somebody else. Over the years I have found several phones and one wallet containing nothing at all other than 6 x £20 notes and I managed to get the stuff back to the rightful owners.


----------



## sandrat (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

how did you find the owner of 6 20s?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*

I stuck a free _Lost & Found_ ad in the _Herald_. Somebody contacted me and they verified their ownership by accurately describing the wallet, the fact that it contained 6 x £20 notes and nothing else at all other than one of those cardboard fake credit card inserts that new wallets come with etc.


----------



## ajapale (23 Jul 2008)

*ifoundyourcamera.com*

Keep an eye on this really cool website! Last week an Irish person found an americans tourist's camera near the Trevi Fountain in Rome. They posted a few pictures on ifounyourcamera.com and the owner stepped forward!

Found Cameras and Orphan Pictures


----------



## rmelly (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*



ClubMan said:


> I stuck a free _Lost & Found_ ad in the _Herald_. Somebody contacted me and they verified their ownership by accurately describing the wallet, the fact that it contained 6 x £20 notes and nothing else at all other than one of those cardboard fake credit card inserts that new wallets come with etc.


 
you didn't get him to confirm the serial numbers of the notes?


----------



## PM1234 (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*



ClubMan said:


> I stuck a free _Lost & Found_ ad in the _Herald_. Somebody contacted me and they verified their ownership by accurately describing the wallet, the fact that it contained 6 x £20 notes and nothing else at all other than one of those cardboard fake credit card inserts that new wallets come with etc.




This restores my faith in people. You went to a lot of trouble and time where not many would. Credit where its due.  

Hopefully the same sort of person found/will find Kellyj's camera.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost & Found*



PM1234 said:


> This restores my faith in people.


Oh - I did also tell her that she was an idiot and that she should not be carrying so much cash around with her.


----------



## Ash (23 Jul 2008)

*ifoundyourcamera*

Maybe the finder of your camera will upload some of the photos on the card to this recent website dedicated to putting lost cameras and photos back with their owners.
The website reports several success stories already.

http://www.ifoundyourcamera.blogspot.com


----------



## michaelm (26 Jul 2008)

Whether you get it back or have to replace it you might consider writing 'if found please contact <your mobile number>' on a post-it, photograph it and always leave it as the first snap on your camera.


----------



## sapmanie (1 Aug 2008)

The FAQ at [broken link removed] has listings of contacts depending on where you lose your stuff : taxis, buses, luas, etc.

[broken link removed][broken link removed]


----------



## babydays (4 Aug 2008)

If it never shows up at least you will find that the prices of quality cameras have come down considerably in 2 yrs.

PC world (no, not affiliated, but got good bargains there this weekend during their sale) have 10 megalpixel cameras for E130 or 8 mgp for E119 or even an 8mgp digital for E89!

The reason I had to fork out (again!)  is that I broke the LCD screen on my 2 yr old camera and was told in a camera shop that it would cost E150 'for them to even look at it'!. So, I bought a new one (higher specs) for E129.

Best of luck in retrieving yours!


----------



## REMFAN (4 Aug 2008)

Unless Clubman finds it, you'll unlikely see it again As said above, you'll pick up one for a lot less money than you paid two years ago.


----------

